

Smart things powered by snappy Ubuntu Core on ARM and x86 - decentrality
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1445

======
tdicola
Sad that this story isn't getting more interest from the HN crowd. I think
this is great news and am really interested in checking out what Ubuntu Core
is like on some small Linux boards. After learning a lot about CoreOS, I love
the idea of total application isolation and transactional OS updates. Having
that capability on small Linux boards is awesome.

